#ubuntu-uy 2012-09-10
<ratman> nas
<SergioMeneses> un ratman 
<ratman> como va
<SergioMeneses> ratman, bien bien mañana hay partido
<ratman> nunca veo los partidos jejej
#ubuntu-uy 2012-09-11
<SergioMeneses> ratman, =/
<ratman> holas Triviox
<Triviox> buenas ratman !
<Triviox> ya me funciona el escaner :)
<ratman> :)
<Triviox> pero el programa me abre "sin efectos" por asi decirlo.. ni mover la ventana puedo,.. y eso no se ni como googlearlo :S
<Triviox> al menos funciona, graficamente reducido, pero funciona jaja
<ratman> :(
<EduardoR> Como que no hay mucho que hablar, no Triviox ?
<Triviox> EduardoR, ! como va
<Triviox> por estos lados tranqui, tuneando un poquito el wheezy recien instalado en la laptop
<Triviox> haciendo el aguante (cebando mate más bien) a mi novia que está haciendo una carpeta para la facultad
<EduardoR> good, yo estoy con el lubuntu 12.04 en el EeePC con el chipset maldito ignorado por ubuntu
<EduardoR> solo anda decente en XP
<Triviox> :S.. que desastre, y otras distros no dan mejor soporte?
<EduardoR> ninguna
<Triviox> es raro, Ubuntu tiene drivers a mansalva generalmente
<Triviox> :(
<EduardoR> en karmic habían hecho uno, pero dejo de andar con el Xorg nuevo
<EduardoR> ya lucid no servía para nada
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> toy
<PabloRubianes> pero no toy
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<Triviox> que lastima :/ .. PabloRubianes  ,,usas xchat? cambia el delay despues.. para que no se te vea la ip :P
<Triviox> PabloRubianes (~PabloRubi@r190-135-151-25.dialup.adsl.anteldata.net.uy) ha entrado en #ubuntu-uy
<Triviox> * PabloRubianes se ha marchado (Changing host)
<Triviox> * PabloRubianes (~PabloRubi@ubuntu/member/PabloRubianes) ha entrado en #ubuntu-uy
<Triviox> está teniendo más movida la sala parece... esto me gusta :)..
<PabloRubianes> si xchat
<PabloRubianes> pero ta no me molesta :P
<Triviox>    /set irc_join_delay 10 
<Triviox> con eso te aseguras xD
<Triviox> además aprovecha, tu cloak está cool como para que se te vea la ip jeje
<Triviox> al final me enteré del pre fsd.. pero saben si va a haber algo el dia del fsd en si?
<EduardoR> Mirá si descubren que estás usando Windows!
<Triviox> jajaja EduardoR .. un poco de escaneo en puertos que usa microsoft y descubriremos el secreto!
<EduardoR> TEngo un router de mierda, pueden hackeraro y así me aseguro de tirarlo, jaja
<EduardoR> jajja
<Triviox> jajaja.. yo tengo un router capado.. no te quejes!
<Triviox> te conte que "jaquié" una clave wifi hace un par de semanas? 
<EduardoR> el mío es malo de fábrica, jajaj NEtgear del año del poroto
<Triviox> fue muy comico..
<Triviox> estaba embolado en la casa de mi suegro.. ya hacia varias horas que estaba en familia.. entonces me refuguie en el cel jaaj
<Triviox> estaba comiendo todo el paq de datos.. cuando dije, no habrá un wifi libre en la vuelta?
<Triviox> encontré un "lurdes2007" cerrado.. 
<Triviox> pero me dejo pensando..
<Triviox> porque le puso nro? gralmente la ssid no pide nro ni nada en particular..
<Triviox> se me ocurrio.. no será tan hdp que el nombre de la red es el pass?
<Triviox> y..
<Triviox> BINGO!
<Triviox> jajaja 
<Triviox> tengo que ser sincero, durante 2 segundos sentí terrible satisfacción, al 3er segundo ya me di cuenta que era una boludes pero ta,,, no gaste mas 3g xD
<EduardoR> Si, tampoco da para mucho mas que eso
<EduardoR> si no fuera que se puede "Abusar", las wifis estarían libres
<EduardoR> En el museo, la tengo sin contraseña
<EduardoR> es un servicio, pero según algunos, es una macana
<Triviox> si? yo la mia la pondria sin contraseña, pero el router no me permite esa opción..
<Triviox> al menos cuando no estoy en casa lo dejaria sin pass
<EduardoR> yo tengo plan de tráfico 40 GB, no puedo
<Triviox> cuantas veces ando en el centro, veo mil redes en la vuelta, y ninguna libre,.. ganas de matarse dan
<EduardoR> sip, 
<EduardoR> hay un servicio que el router comparte, pero en determinadas situaciones
<EduardoR> el tema es complicado, estuve en eso, y no me convence ninguna opcion
<Triviox> si? no la conocia esa.. es el problema de un router capado ¬¬
<EduardoR> pero ponele que ponés un servicio y lo cobrás... Antel te capa a vos
<EduardoR> porque el contrato no permite revender
<EduardoR> la gente lo hace igual
<Triviox> nah, no pretendo cobrar..
<Triviox> de ultima, más facil para cobrar es tenerlo con contraseña
<EduardoR> pero no se puede "legalmente"
<Triviox> jeje
<EduardoR> claro, conozco gente que comparte con vecinos, y pagan entre todos
<Triviox> si, yo lo haría la verdad.. o incluso compartiría.. siento que tenemos tanta conectividad despediciada en montevideo..
<Triviox> ratman, .,.. tema del momento, redes wifi sin pass..
<EduardoR> solo falta que avise en FB y esto se llena
<sud0> EduardoR anda haciendo spam en otros canales
<Triviox> jajaja
<sud0> y yo caí
<Triviox> ya somos TT en twitter? :P
<EduardoR> jajaja
<Triviox> bueno, seguimos armando el flisol 13?.. arrancar con tiempo es lo mejor, no? xD
<EduardoR> yo me bajé
<sud0> jaja
<Triviox> si? :S
<sud0> yo quiero 3 milanesas para la pŕoxima
<sud0> no me alcanzó con una (?)
<EduardoR> si quieren muevo algo desde la web, pero ir a 20 reuniones para hacer todo la última semana, no more
<Triviox> yo quiero más no-gnu-linuxeros entre los asistentes :(
<Triviox> si me lo prometen renuncio a cualquier milanesa :)
<EduardoR> faltan los Mozilleros y los Libreofficeros
<Triviox> buenas Nicola !
<EduardoR> hola Nicola !
<Triviox> bah, yo uso debian, pero me siento un ubuntero de alma :P
<Nicola> Hola gente recien vengo llegando un saludo a tod@s
<Triviox> buenas damianrm aguz_ 
<damianrm> buenas noche
<Triviox> che.. EduardoR .. que hicistes? jajaj
<damianrm> cómo van¿?
<Triviox> jejeje ahi vi el post en facebook
<EduardoR> ;)
<Triviox> para los detractores de face!.. será una red social que vende nuestros datos, pero sirve para juntar gente eh!
<aguz_> yo tambien, por eso entré
<AlanJAS> hola.. este es el chat de problemas de drivers en win xp ?
<aguz_> jajaja
<EduardoR> No te dije, están todos dando al "Me gusta"
<Triviox> no AlanJAS , solo damos soporte a windows 8, actualizate.. pasa por caja y compra una licencia para el upgrade :PP
<Nicola> Si alguien anda por el foro en algun momento ,tengo esta inquietud:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=77db15270bbcf7bbe28a3dc7bc0be15c&t=2054680
<sud0> :O
<damianrm> yo también entré x el comentario de Eduardo en feizbuc
<sud0> ofreciste milangas?
<Triviox> a mi me giró $200 por paypal, a uds no? 
<Nicola> Yo tambien ,entré primero en Facebook y vi el mensaje de Eduardo
<Triviox> jejeje
 * Triviox va a ver el link de Nicola 
 * aguz_ tambien
<Nicola> El otro dia creo que alguien comento de cerrar la cuenta de Facebook,creo que mejor no je je 
<EduardoR> Nicola, como tenías el ubuntu antes del router?
<Triviox> que router te dieron Nicola ? por lo que se dan ZTE y Thompson..
<Triviox> buenas ubuntero 
<ubuntero> hola a todos!!!
<damianrm> salú ubuntero
<EduardoR> hola ubuntero , puedes escribir /nick unnicknuevo
<Nicola> Lo instalé en una pc sacando todo el win$
<EduardoR> pero como lo tenías conectado antes del router?
<Triviox> oks, si con el live cd te funciona significa que tus datos de usuario en el router si estan ingresados.. es decir, te conecta..
<Nicola> yal moden de antel con cable
<sud0> si cerrás feisbuc
<Nicola> Sicon en live cd funciona perfecto
<sud0> es para "pasarte" a Diaspora*
<sud0> ya se viene la Beta
<sud0> con XMPP
<EduardoR> Nicola, como lo tenías configurado antes del router?
<EduardoR> que ubuntu tienes?
<ubuntero> queria avisar a todos que ya esta la grilla completa de la semana academica!
<Triviox> que entorno de escritorio usas Nicola ?
<Nicola> Disculpa Eduardo soy medio duro jeje ,solo puse en la terminal pppoeconf ,seguitodas las instrucciones y quedó
<Nicola> el unity
<Nicola> Triviox creo que asi se llama el trae por defecto
<Triviox> chan, uso gnome shell, pero supongo que unity tambien tiene un icono de red
<Triviox> ahí habria que ver si te figura la "red cableada"
<EduardoR> exacto, ese es el problema, ese comando se usaba hace como 3 años, lo menos
<ubuntero> damian avisale a marcello farias que ya esta la grilla completa de la semana academica
<EduardoR> hay que deshacer esa porquería
<Nicola> sTriviox ,si tiene un icono de red pero al usar la termina se desapareció pero quedó funcionando
<Triviox> jajaja EduardoR, que radical :P
<EduardoR> ha roto networkmanager
<Triviox> es eso  entonces, como dice EduardoR , el pppoefconf quedo como gestor y rompio el netw..bah lo dijo EduardoR 
<Triviox> :P
<EduardoR> necesitas editar el archivo de interfaces
<EduardoR> me sigues?
<ubuntero> damianrm
<ubuntero> ya esta la grilla completa de la semana academica!
<Nicola> Si Eduardo 
<EduardoR> nicola, edita  con sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces 
 * Triviox atiende a EduardoR  por que nunca ha editado a mano las interfaces
<EduardoR> que quede solo esto: auto lo
<EduardoR> iface lo inet loopback
<EduardoR> auto lo
<EduardoR> iface lo inet loopback
<EduardoR> esas dos líneas
<EduardoR> y luego inicias el NM así:
<damianrm> te leí ubuntero
<Nicola> estoy copiando y pegando 
<EduardoR> sudo service network-manager start
<Nicola> la informacion de Eduardo
<EduardoR> y supuestamente ya está
<Triviox> y como haces para que el pppoeconf no se sobreponga al network manager en el proximo inicio?
<Triviox> o eso no tiene nada que ver (pregunta de ignorante nomás)
<Nicola> oOk tengo todo mañana pruebo en la maquina y les cuento
<Triviox> ya que habemos varios,.. alguien sabe si existe algo planificado para el SFD?
<EduardoR> en interfaces le da el control a pppoeconf, al quitarlo de allí se va
<Nicola> Ahora estoy en otra maquina usando win$ jeje
<Nicola> Aah me olvidaba ,muchas gracias por los aportes
<EduardoR> Nicola,  estás perdonado!
<Nicola> gracias ja ja
<EduardoR> no uso ubuntuforums, ya tengo con fb y las listas de mails
<EduardoR> del SFD, yo seguro que voy
<EduardoR> pero a poner una mesa, no creo que nada mas
<Triviox> donde será? no he visto nada en las listas en las que estoy, o se me paso :S
<EduardoR> en el IAVA, la pre-
<Triviox> ah oks, la de el viernes, no?.. no puedo por laburo :/
<Triviox> lástima, le tengo mucho cariño al sfd.. fue el primer evento gnulinuxero al que asistí, hace 2 años.. en el museo.. jejej iba con un miedo por no conocer a nadie, mi novia re pierna me acompaño :)
<EduardoR> y a esa tambien debe ser la qui fui yo :)
<Nicola> Cuando salga la version 12.10 se puede instalar sobre 12.04 precise?
<EduardoR> nop
<Nicola> aaah
<EduardoR> en realidad si, pero no te avisa como las otras
<EduardoR> solo va a avisar en 14.04 lts
<EduardoR> debes pedirle que actualice a veriones no lts
<Nicola> O sea que no se actualiza directamente ,tenes que poner un cd
<Triviox> ahh por ser lts solo te avisa la proxima lts
<EduardoR> no, solo debes cambiar la política de actualizaciuones
<Nicola> correcto
<EduardoR> es como 2 click, :S
<Triviox> jeje incluso, si queres, podes actualizar a versiones beta.. cosa no recomendada en un sistema principal
<Nicola> je je sigo copiando y pegando la informacion de Eduardo
<Nicola> Entonces talvez es mejor esperar la 14'04 ,
<Triviox> hablando de EduardoR , fue el primero que me dio bolilla aca en IRC.. cuando estaba meta luchar con mi modem 3g alcatel.. que ubuntu 10.04 me lo veia como pendrive ¬¬
<ubuntero> va a quedar para la proxima damianrm
<Triviox> ahi tendrás un sistema super estable.. jejej pero gralmente no nos aguantamos a actualizar
<Nicola> <Triviox> a mi fue Diego ,que hoy no está
<AlanJAS> yo tengo 12.10 (development branch) y me anda todo..
<ubuntero> si alguien no confirma una charla ahi si puede venir a dar la charla marcello farias damianrm
<Nicola> <Triviox> veré si puedo hacer un esfuerzo y aguantar, ja ja
<damianrm> ubuntero, no tengo el gusto de conocer a Farías
<ubuntero> ok pero avisale eso que de dije! <damianrm>
<EduardoR> los que tienen nick "ubuntero", pueden escribir /nick un-nick-mejor
<ubuntero> el miercoles lo cambia eduardo
<EduardoR> ¿?¿?
<Nicola> Me perdí con tanto "ubuntero"
<ubuntero> el cumbiero libre que te parece?eduardo
<EduardoR> jaja, por eso
<EduardoR> lo que sea, pero cambialo ya, jajja
<Triviox> jeje no se si te darán los caracteres ubuntero 
<EduardoR> has comprendido ubuntero que solo debes escribir "/nick algooo"
<EduardoR> sin las comillas
<EduardoR> lo habré echado? 
<EduardoR> opss
<fedorix> ahora que les parece mi nuevo nick?
<Nicola> Me parece que es como yo ,medio duro je je 
<EduardoR> genial!
<Nicola> Bienvenido fedorix
<fedorix> gracias
<EduardoR> fedorix, Dios ama a todas la criaturas por igual  :)
<Triviox> welcome fedorix  :)
<fedorix> jajajaja
<fedorix> gracias a todos!
<EduardoR> saben si hay alguna página web de lo del SFD?
<EduardoR> Podría usar la de FLISoL, que está con telarañas, jijiji
<EduardoR> telarañas < -> webs (chiste nerd)
<fedorix> lo que es SFD?
<EduardoR> sofware freedom day
<Triviox> no EduardoR , quiero una reunión organizativa antes de que tomes esa decisión .. aajjajaja
<EduardoR> jajajajajajjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa muero!
<EduardoR> ewn la wiki!
<Nicola> @EduardoR No se cual es  la webpero suena a buena idea
<EduardoR> es un evento mundial de software libre
<EduardoR> http://flisoluruguay.info/
<EduardoR> flisol es otro evento de abril
<EduardoR> y la web queda olvidada
<Triviox> sip, vive 30 dias al año,...con suerte
<Nicola> fedorix lo aprend´el otro dia es "dia del software libre" que lo organizan una vez cada tanto
<EduardoR> pero como referencia para promocionar un evento, no se puede tener mejor sitio para ello
<EduardoR> una vez al año
<Nicola> @EduardoR me gustó y todo en español,je je
<EduardoR> pero solo hay 1 post real de algo que se hizo en el FLISoL, y el resto de las charlas no las transcribió nadie
<EduardoR> acabo de descubrir que thunderbird tiene cuentas de chat
<Triviox> si, la actualización.. una de las últimas importantes por lo que leí...
<Triviox> la gente de mozilla le dará el mismo destino que a sunbird... solo actualizacinoes de seguridad.. se deja el desarrollo en manos de la comunidad :/
<eduardor-thunder> genial
<eduardor-thunder> la verdad que el Thunderbird, es cada día mas monstruoso
<eduardor-thunder> está repleto de funciones extrañas
<eduardor-thunder> las pestañas no funcionan como firefox, son medio trancabolas
<Triviox> que otro cliente de correo hay? por ej.. en mi laburo no se que harán si thunderbird deja de tener soporte, no quiero volver a usar outlook.. :/
<Nicola> Lo que me pasó con thunderbird fue que me dejaba el correo abierto y cualquiera que prendia la maquina podia verlo
<eduardor-thunder> el Evolution, nunca me gustó
<Triviox> PD: en mi laburo lamentablemente uso windows, así que tendría que ser multiplataforma.. no se si evolution lo es (y tampoco me gusta)
<eduardor-thunder> pero puedes dejarlo en una identidad con contraseña
 * Triviox extrañará el thunderbird..
<Nicola> Co otro usuario?
<eduardor-thunder> están apagadas por default, como en firefox
<Nicola> Como debi decir
<eduardor-thunder> creo que le pasas un parámetro y se activan
<eduardor-thunder> si
<eduardor-thunder> por eso todo está bajo una carpeta profiles
<Nicola> Aah claro
<Triviox> los muchachos de mozilla se están poniendo las pilas con firefox os
<Triviox> quieren competir con android y ios
<Nicola> y el Chrome les ha hecho bastante competencia
<eduardor-thunder> Nicola:   -ProfileManager
<eduardor-thunder> se entiende?   en el lanzador le agregas eso
<Triviox> en todo caso puedo darle una oportunidad a chromium (que es el código libre de chrome compilado por la comunidad, y es software libre).. ya google tiene demasiada info sobre mi como para que use su navegador.. jajaja
<eduardor-thunder> si, bueno a m no me calienta tanto
<Nicola> Si clarito voy a probarlo mañana cuando este con la maquina
<eduardor-thunder> lo que sospecho, que ahora cuando entre al mail, voy a aestar al mismo tiempo en IRC
<eduardor-thunder> :S
<Triviox> mmmm no te da la opción de habilitar/deshabilitar el autologin?
<EduardoR> debo encontrarla!
<Triviox> welcome bak
<Triviox> :P
<eduardor-thunder> omg!
<eduardor-thunder> y está siempre abierto!
<eduardor-thunder> cierro la pestaña y no se va
<EduardoR> creo que era esa...
<Triviox> jee si, esa era parece
<eduardor-thunder> se, pero no es comodo
<Nicola> Bueno gente ,la patrona me está llamando para cenar 
<EduardoR> listo
<EduardoR> ya encontré "conectar al inicio [x]"
<EduardoR> no era para tanto
<EduardoR> pero tiene sus vueltas
<EduardoR> buen provecho Nicola !
 * EduardoR piensa que es buena idea 
<Nicola> gracias ,nos estaremos conectando el proximo lunes a las 22,saludos
<EduardoR> el miercoles a las 22 tambien
<Nicola> A entonces el miercoles estaremos nuevamente
<EduardoR> bytes!
 * eduardor-thunder piensa igual que EduardoR 
<Triviox> jajaj me asustaría que no fuese así EduardoR eduardor-thunder 
<Triviox> :P
<EduardoR> jajaja, pero pensandolo bien, no tengo que abrir el xchat
<EduardoR> un click en la barra de TB y ya estoy ene l canal
<EduardoR> Na-da-mal!
<EduardoR> lo que me embola que me pide contraseña y la perdí
<EduardoR> la tengo guardad en el xchat
<Triviox> mmm con empathy tambien puedo entrar en irc.. pero las opciones son horribles
<EduardoR> lo que me molesta de que integraran a TB, pero no arranca solo a decirte que hay mails, 
<EduardoR> no?
<EduardoR> no se, ahora dudo!
<Triviox> mmm hace tiempo que no lo uso en linux,,
 * Triviox prefiere ver el correo en la web
<EduardoR> correcto, desde el sobrecito - correo abre TB
<Triviox> bien!..
<EduardoR> eso no está mal, hace inútil el Unity :P
<Triviox> jajaja
<Triviox> no se, nunca me lleve del todo con unity,... sera porque lo agarre verde..
<Triviox> por eso no cometi el mismo error con gnome shell.. espere hasta ahora para probarlo, y me viene gustando..
<EduardoR> hay comportamientos absurdos en unity que lo hacen complicado
<EduardoR> si quiero arrastrar un archivo a una ventana de un mail en redacción, antes lo adjuntaba
<EduardoR> ahora no hay forma
<Triviox> en gnome3 es una tranza poner un lanzador en el escritorio
<EduardoR> de hecho un mail en redacción, no es una pestaña de TB, asi que al ALT-TAB, no funciona como debe
<EduardoR> es errático el comportamiento de alt-tab
<Triviox> no se porque se han descuidado esas cosas tan simples en estos desarrollos :S
<EduardoR> conocés AriOS ?
<Triviox> gnome3 safa por la cantidad de extensiones que hay, y tuvieron la buena idea de juntarlas todas en un sola web a modo de index..que a la vez permite instalarlas mediante la web, ahi le pegaron
<Triviox> nop
<EduardoR> instalé uno hace como un año, 
<EduardoR> en un momento me preguntó por el comportamiento de alt-tab y no supe responderle correctamente y quedó todo mal
<Triviox> :S
<Triviox> por eso me gustan cuando el sistema predefine bien los defaults
<EduardoR> eso quiere decir que alguien pensó como yo, hay que preguntar al usuario si quiere cambiar el comportamiento, antes de cambiarlo por capricho
<EduardoR> eso es lo que están haciendo mal, cambian los defaults porque salió de moda "cambiarlos", para ser modernosos
<Triviox> jajaja ahi tenes razon
<EduardoR> lo comparo con un vehículo, mirá si todo los años cambian el volante por un manillar de bicicleta, o un joystick
<Triviox> cuando alguna distro, o entorno, o programa.. la "pega" en algo.. ya todos le copian..
<Triviox> lo peor es que no copian solo lo "genial" copian lo que pueden para parecerse..
<Triviox> literalmente cag**ndose en los standares utilizados hasta ese momento
<EduardoR> de una version a otra no sabés como va a reaccionar el sistema
<Triviox> no es que este en contra de la innovación, pero a veces se olvidan del usuario :S
<EduardoR> parece que ahora les "molestan" las teclas y todo hay que desplazarlo con el dedo
<EduardoR> a mi me tienen recaliente
<Triviox> si, todos pensando en all in one, palms,,, y las PC???
<Triviox> jajaj palms, que viejo me sentí!
<EduardoR> es una cuestión de ergonomía
<Triviox> tablets** :P
<EduardoR> nos vamos a convertir en gollums
<EduardoR> todos arrollados 
<Triviox> jajaja
<EduardoR> para tener la misma distancia teclado pantalla
<EduardoR> el tablet, sirve para seleccionar productos de supermercado
<EduardoR> pero no te vas a poner a redactar un libro
<EduardoR> escribir una carta , pero que sea corta
<EduardoR> tipo sms
<Triviox> estoy contigo..
<Triviox> para estar "siempre conectado" prefiero un celular
<EduardoR> el libreoofice será para las secretarias
<EduardoR> y las secretarias que hagan lo que puedan con un tablet con openoffice, jaja
<Triviox> la tablet tiene lo peor de los dos mundos,..no entra en un bolsillo y no es tan práctica para usos grales que damos a una pc
<Triviox> xD
<EduardoR> yo creo que deberá haber otra revolución de vuelta al desktop, pero con cambios 
<EduardoR> un mouse 3d o algo distinto, como una tableta digitalizadora
<Triviox> mmmm no se, conste que soy fanatico del desktop.. pero la capacidad de las notebooks hoy en dia es notable..
<EduardoR> pero no podés estar laburando 8 horas atrás de un notebook
<EduardoR> no es capacidad, es ergonomía
<Triviox> la tablet es un chiche de moda nomas.. como lo fueron las netbook 
<EduardoR> no son cómodas
<EduardoR> por allí se define de nuevo la docking-station
<EduardoR> conociste alguna?
<Triviox> mmm eso pueden mejorarlo,, los seres humanos somos fanaticos de achicar todo, asi que a lo sumo, los desktops evolucionaran con los all in one
<Triviox> pd: jamas compraria una, pero bueno.. a la gente le gusta tener todo junto
<EduardoR> si, all in one, son una opcion de desktop sobre el monitor
<EduardoR> pero el monitor dura muchos mas años que la vida util de un desktop
<EduardoR> pero la docking es una opcion no explorada
<Triviox> si, al unir todo llevan la obsolescencia del todo al punto de la que menos dura
<Triviox> se rompe y de nuevo a comprar todo
<EduardoR> en realidad es lo que quiere mark con el celular ubuntu
<Triviox> estoy googleando eso de docking-station..no lo conocia
<EduardoR> ponerlo en una base y que lo uses en el desktop, eso es una docking-station
<EduardoR> es una base donde se ponían las viejas notebooks que no tenían salidas propias
<Triviox> sip, parece interesante..
<EduardoR> la dock se enchufa al bus de la notebook y tenía todas las salidas a teclado grande, pantalla, impresora paralelo, serie, etc
<Triviox> para hacer los mismo con un celular tendríamos que hablar de un equipo de verdad potente,... se ve que se tiene fe mark :P
<EduardoR> la nueva generacion de celulares
<EduardoR> pero lo lógico es compartir los datos en el celular, pero la potencia de cpu del desktop
<EduardoR> hay un programita que comparte mouse y teclado 
<EduardoR> de una maquina a otra
<EduardoR> era de win, pero el protocolo se portó a linux y es genial
<EduardoR> es como tener un KVM pero sin aparato
<EduardoR> no recuerdo el nombre
 * Triviox pensando.. nunca me puse a ver los celulares asi
<Triviox> y yo que pensaba que ya no tenian nada para innovar
<EduardoR> carajo es FS encima
<Triviox> jajaja
<EduardoR> la cosa que vos con un teclado y mouse, podés pasar de la pantalla de linux a windows y seguir usando el teclado en la otra máquina
<EduardoR> se entiende?
<Triviox> vi algo similar de apple creo
<EduardoR> son 2 maquinas distintas
<Triviox> o de android.. ya ni recuerdo...
<EduardoR> win-win, o lin-win
<Triviox> que pasaba un archivo "de pantalla a pantall"
<EduardoR>  o  lin-cel
<EduardoR> no, solo el cursor se pasa de maquina a maquina como una pc multipantalla
<EduardoR> çpero es una pantalla por cada pc
<EduardoR> es trivial, solo el cursor desaparece de una y aparece en la otra
<EduardoR> es por red
<Triviox> ah, entonces es diferente a lo que yo decia.. donde por "arrastrar para afuera" el archivo se compartia por blu o wifi entre distintos dispositivos
<EduardoR> un driver choto de teclado y mouse remoto
<Triviox> y un ahorro en hardware que ni te digo..
<EduardoR> la cosa que el teclado manda las teclas digitadas a donde está el mouse
<EduardoR> o sea como un KVM de hardware pero sin ese aparato, solo un driver choto
 * EduardoR sigue sin recordar el nombre...
<EduardoR> lo usaba en win98 y en linux
<Triviox> EduardoR, tengo que salir away un rato..
<Triviox> waa win98, que nostalgia!
<EduardoR> y andaba!
<Triviox> realmente me gustaba.. 
<Triviox> jajaja
<EduardoR> imagina un celular con eso
<Triviox> nos vemos!.. good nigth por si no estás luego :P
<EduardoR> me voy a comer tambien
<Triviox> mmm igual una tablet capaz que me gusta mas para eso
<Triviox> jjajaja na, estyoy peleando
<Triviox> xD
<Triviox> nos vemos
<Triviox> !
<EduardoR> se llama synergy!!!!
<EduardoR> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/9589221/Compartir-un-mouse_teclado-entre-multiples-PCs.html
<EduardoR> bien por google!
<EduardoR> bytes!
<tux> hola?
<Guest6269> hay alguien ahi?
 * dbertua saluda a todos
 * sud0 is away: afk
 * dbertua saluda a todos
<dbertua> que hace don ratman?
<ratman> hola dbertua
<ratman> como va
<dbertua> acastamos, practicando la rascohigoterapia bianria
<ratman> :)
<dbertua> intentando recuperar un cacharrito, un celerón 667 en placa pcchips con 256 Mb y 4 gb de disco duro
<dbertua> estoy probando distros livianas
<ratman> algun uso pesado
<dbertua> ninguna de las buntu obviamente, ni "L" no "X"
<dbertua> ambas se mueren
<ratman> umm 
<ratman> si quieres jugar un rato 
<ratman> debian con openbox
<dbertua> estoy con una basada en Debian con Openbox, se llama Bodhi y es de las semi rolling release
<dbertua> vamo a ver
<dbertua> debian con LXDE y con XFCE también se muere
<ratman> yo la otra bez instale uno yo 
<ratman> con debian siguiendo un tutorial 
<dbertua> para Debian con OpenBox, tengo que usar el CD1 con LXDE o conn XFCE o el base sin entorno gráfico y después sigo por internet?
<dbertua> Debian Testing
<ratman> yo instale el base 
<ratman> nada de entorno 
<ratman> si queires luego te mando el tutorial que segui 
<dbertua> El OpenBox de Bodhi está lindo, no me molesta para nada
<ratman> entonces ya ta
<ratman> :)
<dbertua> ¿El Sr. Sergio Meneses es el que vive por la unión no?
<dbertua> ta instalando, pero es pesadonga la instalación
 * ratman no conoce tanto 
<dbertua> ratman le reza a Linux, tengo fotos que lo prueban, salieron publicadas en la MiniMiniM ;)
<ratman> jeje 
<ratman> si es verdad
<ratman> que epoca
<ratman> una pregunta daniel 
<ratman> extra linux
<dbertua> dime
<ratman> como esta el panora,a en imprenta 
<ratman> en uruguay 
<dbertua> como el culo
<ratman> uf
<dbertua> voy a cerrar el local y a laburar en casa por ahora, los números no me dan
<ratman> pa aprece enntonces que es general 
<ratman> a un amigo lo echaron luego de años laburando 
<dbertua> con el local tengo $ 20.000 fijos todos los meses, o sea tengo que hacer $ 1.000 diarios para NO GANAR NADA :(
<ratman> que salado 
<dbertua> en casa me ahorro $ 10.000 contando alquiler, ute, ose, antel, etc.
<ratman> sip por lo menos las cuentas a pagar son menos
<dbertua> ahora estoy empatando, o sea laburando gratis, a veces me queda algo, o sea, siendo empresario gano menos que un guardia de seguridad :(
<ratman> Ñ)
<ratman> :(
<dbertua> lo que menos me complica es el Software Libre y Linux ;)
<ratman> jej
<dbertua> igual no me quejo, aprendí un montón
<ratman> es lo mas importante
<ratman> siempre aprender
<ratman> ya que es lo que queda para la proxima
<dbertua> tu amigo que hace ratman?
<ratman> dcual 
<ratman> de todos
<ratman> heh
<ratman> a el pibe era el que manejava la maquina y creo que tambien ajustaba
<ratman> ahora creo que iba a intentar ponerse un puesto de venta de ropa
<ratman> por desgracia hizo una garcada
<ratman> luego que quedo sin laburo 
<ratman> pero ahora anda bien 
<ratman> si bien quedo con secuelas
<ratman> no creo que pueda por mucho tiempo laburar de eso 
#ubuntu-uy 2012-09-12
<dbertua> pensé que laburaba en imprenta
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> no se muy bien que hacia
<ratman> se que entre las cosas manejaba una maquina
<ratman> pero la verdad es un terreno desconocido 
<ratman> preparanba unas laminas que era con lo que se imprimia
<ratman> o algo asi 
<dbertua> y que cagada se mandó?
<ratman> se intento li,piar
<dbertua> capaz que copiaba las chapas
<ratman> :(
<ratman> por suerte ahora recapacito 
<ratman> si bien sigue con tratamientos
<ratman> holas Triviox
<Triviox> buenas !
<Triviox> como va ratman ?
<ratman> aqui llevandolo 
<ratman> me olvide que ayer habia reunion se me paso crei que era martes
<Triviox> y buenas a quien esté no-away (calculo que al menos 1, sino estás hablando con ubuntulog2 ratman ? jeje)
<dbertua> el tema es que esa gente es complicada
<ratman> toy con dbertua
<Triviox> buenas daniel!
<dbertua> hola triviox
<Triviox> jeje yo estaba un poco de casualidad.. :P
<Triviox> esto de tener tendencia a abrir xchat sive :)
<ratman> je
<Triviox> ta, estaban hablando mal de mi? llegué y vino el silcencio :S
<Triviox> jejejejej
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> si es verdad
<ratman> por eso entrastes porque te dolia la cabeza ya
<Triviox> jajajaja, que peleador
<Triviox> me rindio tanto el partido hoy.. 
<Triviox> fue mi dia "pagar cuentas"..
<Triviox> y todo estaba casi vacio :)
<ratman> ejejjee
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> pal proximo no tienes suerte
<dbertua> quien es triviox
<Triviox> sepa dios :) jaja lo mismo me pregunto a diario
<ratman> _
<Triviox> apaguen el ubuntulog2 un segundo...
<Triviox> (ptss Diego here)...
<Triviox> prendanlo de nuevo :P
<ratman> umm
<ratman> je
<ratman> tengo que comprar esto 
<ratman> http://www.nopuedocreer.com/quelohayaninventado/22058/antironquidos-eficaz/
<Triviox> bueno, un poco de gooveshack y a ver si ordeno un poco el lio de esta casa
 * dbertua se retira
<Triviox> es una tortura eso ratman !!!
<Triviox> :S
<ratman> jeje
<Triviox> ponete cinta pato en la boca, te sale más barato y seguro que también es eficaz :P
<ratman> sip
<Triviox> che, será que freenode esta medio abandonado?
<Triviox> van varias vcees que mando /stats p y me sale 0
<Triviox> es decir, no hay ningun staffer online
<ratman> y todo es posible
<Triviox> =(
<ratman> irc cada vez tiene menos gente
<Triviox> siento que llegue medio tarde a esto del irc.. :/
<ratman> irc tiene sus muchos años
<Triviox> es mi destino, siempre llego tarde a estas cosas =P
<ratman> hay cosas mas nuevas
<Triviox> si, pero todos los que estan en las cosas nuevas tran una buena base de las viejas epocas :P
<ratman> y no, es todo relativo
<Triviox> che, estoy quemado con paypal
<Triviox> los muy hdp bien que aceptan mi plata
<Triviox> pero no puedo tener la app de android
<Triviox> por? no esta permitida en mi pais
<Triviox> hdp!
<ratman> umm 
<ratman> pero te la tienen que retornar
<Triviox> nah, la app de paypal.. es gratis..
<Triviox> la bajo e instalo
<Triviox> cuando quiero loguearme
<Triviox> dice que no esta habilitada en mi pais
<ratman> que raro 
<Triviox> proba, capaz tenes mas suerte que yo.. a mi no me dejo :S
<ratman> na
<ratman> para que la queiro en el celu 
<ratman> jejej
<Triviox> si, es medio boludes, pero me jode que me discriminen por no vivir en europa o usa
<ratman> te evitas gastar disco 
<ratman> ejeje
 * ratman ya regresa
<Triviox> oks
<ratman> toy
 * Triviox también
<Triviox> triste porque no encuentra ningún programa que permita descargar desde cuevana
<Triviox> freevana y guicavane fueron están discontinuados.. :(
<Triviox> al loco de guicavane le dije por face que programar no se, pero si tiran una cifra capaz que entre todos podemos ayudar y pagar las hs de programacion que hoy en dia se requieren para ponerlo operativo de nuevo :/
<Triviox> realmente extraño ese programita.. lo veia con vlc y a la vez me quedaba descargado el video y el subs en la carpeta de mi preferencia.. genial de verdad
<ratman> yo tuve buscandp 
<ratman> y la verdad esa dificil 
<ratman> los sitios han mejorado 
<ratman> cambio de pc
#ubuntu-uy 2012-09-13
<ratman> thunder cats
<eduardor-thunder> auuuuuuuuuuuuu
<ratman> jej
<ratman> que tal 
<EduardoR> tengo que configurar bien el chat de Thunderbird
<ratman> npi
<EduardoR> el 15 viene con eso
<EduardoR> es mas rápido que el XChat
<EduardoR> porque lo tengo abierto siempre
<ratman> sip pero es raro 
<EduardoR> Necesito saber como recuperar la contraseña de NickServ
<ratman> umm
<ratman> no veo comando pa eso 
<ratman> creo que vas a tener que habalr con un operador
<ratman> para que te reenvie
<ratman> la misma
<EduardoR> dice /msg nickserv help
<ratman> sip 
<EduardoR> pero no me da nada
<ratman> ya se tuve viendo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buenas noches a todos los presentes
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿cómo andan?
<ratman> holas
<ratman> ue tal 
<CarlosNeyPastor> acá tranqui, llegando a la reunión de pantuflas, termo, mate y galletitas con membrillo
<ratman> como va
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos?
<ratman> bien viendo lo del that en el thunder
<ratman> ehehe
<ratman> EduardoR, pude entrar 
<ratman> jeje
<prueba> ratman desde el thunder
<EduardoR> bienvenido prueba
<prueba> je
<prueba> es raro esto 
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas EduardoR 
<EduardoR> yo buscando como recuperar el pass de freenode
<EduardoR> hola CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, no lo tenes en el mail cuando te registraste?
<EduardoR> long time ago...
<EduardoR> de quien?
<CarlosNeyPastor> de freenode
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo tengo una carpeta registros que va todo para ahi 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y por las dudas un txt en el pc y en one con los pass
<EduardoR> encontré el mail, pero no tien el pass, solo una verificación
<CarlosNeyPastor> el mio cuando me registre tiene el pass
<CarlosNeyPastor> (me mando preso a mí)
<ratman> ya vengo 
<ratman> cambio el pc
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, hay alguna novedad con el tema ONG?
<EduardoR> nada
<ratman> regrese
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman, usa pcs descartables, las cambia constantemente :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> o peor
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman, vive en un cybercafe :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaja
<ratman> jaja
<ratman> ahora ando en el comedor con el laptop
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> como va (o fue) el curso que estabas haciendo que usaban virtual, que me comentaste hace un tiempo en el inju
<ratman> el curso de ahora es de postgrest
<ratman> podtgress
<ratman> parece que arreglo so de la clave
<ratman> jejejej
<CarlosNeyPastor> la encontraste EduardoR 
<EduardoR> la tengo guardad en el xchat
<EduardoR> pero quiero ponerla en el thunderbird
<EduardoR> If you need to change your password, type /msg nickserv set password new_password. You will need to be logged in.
<CarlosNeyPastor> y no la podes visualisar en X-Xhat?
<ratman_> bueno 
<EduardoR> no se donde la guarda
<CarlosNeyPastor> no te la cuarda cuando inicias la sesion en opciones 
<CarlosNeyPastor> cuando configuras el canal
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> y el servidor
<CarlosNeyPastor> mi/ buscando...
<CarlosNeyPastor> uhh
<CarlosNeyPastor> no 
<CarlosNeyPastor> te decia en 
<CarlosNeyPastor> x-chat>Lista de redes...
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero no te deja verla 
<CarlosNeyPastor> no se por qué me parecia que si
<ratman_> EduardoR, 
<ratman_> la pass a tienes en xchar
<ratman_> abre este archivo .xchat2/servlist_.conf
<ratman_> busca freenode
<ratman_> y ahi la tienes
<EduardoR> Bingo!
<ratman_> qe 
<EduardoR> voy a probarla en TB
<ratman_> no era alli
<EduardoR> si, era
<ratman_> jeje
<ratman_> son 20 dolares
<ratman_> por la consulta
<ratman_> jejejeç
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman sorptende al publico presente y desconcierta a otros
<eduardor-thunder> grrrr y donde estaba el thunder ese!
<EduardoR> si no cierro xchat...
<EduardoR> y ahora entré por la web
<CarlosNeyPastor> ajjaa
<EduardoR> y tengo un @ adelante del nombre
<CarlosNeyPastor> tremendas vueltas
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<EduardoR> pero en TB no se que le pasa
<danielmato> buenas
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas danielmato 
<EduardoR> hola danielmato 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas?
<EduardoR> voy a probar de nuevo
<danielmato> no quiero interrumpir el orden del día ¿hay?
<ratman_> buenas danielmato
<EduardoR> jajajaja
<danielmato> ok
<ratman_> todavia no empeso creo
<ratman_> edu se vive cayendo 
<danielmato> demasiado laburo estos días, hoy llegue de cazuela, ayer llegué a casa a las 2 de la matina
<ratman_> uf
<ratman_> salado
<CarlosNeyPastor> gente, me retiro por unos instantes
<CarlosNeyPastor> regresare!
<ratman_> oki
<ratman_> se supo algo de lo de la ong
 * EduardoR estoy registrado?
<ratman_> sip
<ubuntero-eduardo> ok
<EduardoR_>  aja este no está registrado....
 * EduardoR se declara registrado en Thunderbird :)
 * ratman_ cree que se pasa el tiempo 
<EduardoR> CarlosNeyPastor: como podría hacer para tener el mantel/banderín para el viernes ?
<ratman_> pa eset viernes era el sfd
<ratman_> um 
<ratman_> digo sabado 
<EduardoR> si, para llevarlo al IAVA
<EduardoR> es lo mínimo que puedo hacer, llevar el mantel :S
<ratman_> igual 
<ratman_> me intereza saber
<ratman_> como seguimso con el evento 
<ratman_> paya daniel salio 
<EduardoR> cual evento?
<EduardoR> cual de todos...
<ratman_> el del año que viene
<ratman_> ubunconla
<ratman_> bue
<ratman_> yo voy a intentar ir un rato el viernes
<ratman_> despues en lista vemos que hacemos
<ratman_> no se
<ratman_> creo que tengo lag
<ratman_> habalmso por lista
<ratman_> cya
<danielmato> me pateo feo, recién volví
<danielmato> ahora si, estoy correctamente registrado en freenode
<danielmato> Gente, no hay nada para hoy?
<EduardoR> decir que estamos en el orno y sin h
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> estoy medio lento de compu hoy, la nena está usando un ubuntu studio, para poder terminar de una buena vez lo de flisol...
<EduardoR> justo estaba viendo que hay de nuevo 527 comentarios sin aprobar
<EduardoR> todo spam
<EduardoR> pero por lo menos no se ven
<danielmato> ???? otra vez
<EduardoR> es que debería tener captcha
<EduardoR> y no pude instalarla
<EduardoR> sospecho que ese WP está medio roto
<danielmato> no me extrañaría nada
<EduardoR> no me perite instalar los plugins
<danielmato> Lo que voy a decir, te va a poner los pelos de punta EduardoR, ¡Extraño Unity!
<EduardoR> haaaaa!!!!!
<danielmato> maldito xfce... cada vez que quiero hacer algo, no tiene dash... es más dificil de usar de lo que me acordaba
<EduardoR> yo estaba convencido que el Gnome classic no permitía agregar íconos como antes y cuando me dijeron que había que pulsae Super-Alt, casi me muero
<danielmato> estoy deseando terminar los videos, para poder volver a unity
<EduardoR> com ovas con eso?
<danielmato> termino este fin de semana
<danielmato> el render lleva horas, porque lo saco en alta
<danielmato> después lo achico para web y te doy los dos formatos
<danielmato> 26 minutos son un par de horas de render
<danielmato> lo único malo, es que el audio de consola no coincide con el de el video
<danielmato> problemas de interpretación de archivos, se corre mas o menos un par de segundos cada 15 o 20 minutos, al principio no se nota, pero después se pone feo, feo
<danielmato> bueno, me voy a dormir, que no puedo mas, ayer me acoste a las 3 de la matina
<danielmato> bytes
<zen_monkey> buenas gente
<zen_monkey> alguién me sabe decir como es que se llama el hack club que hay en mdeo?
<zen_monkey> ya lo encontré...
<ratman> holas
<onix> hola...
<Lenux> Buenas! necesito ayuda en bash! 
#ubuntu-uy 2012-09-14
<ubuntero> hi
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> hoooooooooooooooooola
#ubuntu-uy 2012-09-15
<ratman> Intel no soportará Linux en su próximo chip para ordenadores portátiles y tabletas. Y, ¿eso qué?. Pues resulta que eso deja a Windows 8 como el único sistema operativo que se podrá ejecutar en el chip Atom Clover Trail. 
<ratman> que lindo cada vez mas cerca la perdida de libertad
<CarlosNeyPastor> Ratman +1
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿cómo andas?
<ratman> viebn llevandolo 
<ratman> y allil 
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo recién vielvo de reparar un pc
<CarlosNeyPastor> que arranque ayer
<CarlosNeyPastor> le palmo la tarjeta de red
<CarlosNeyPastor> y la cam se veia verde
<CarlosNeyPastor> (se veia un cuadrado verde, no la imagen verdosa)
<CarlosNeyPastor> Me saco toda clase de canas pero quedo
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> a el jueves ubuntu me dio una mala
<ratman> pasada
<ratman> en el laburo 
<ratman> decidio que el era el pdc del dominio 
<ratman> y que todas las maquinas solo veian a el y a nadie mas
<ratman> al final lo saque del grupo
<ratman> pero el se ofencio 
<ratman> ofendio 
<ratman> y decidio no ver la red
<ratman> aasi que dije a si 
<ratman> ya vas a ver
<ratman> le quite networkmanager
<ratman> y instale wicd
<ratman> ehehe
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo ando con un .deb del networkmanager en el pendrive junto a las llaves que me paso Cassineli...(prevención) 
<ratman> nas EduardoR
<ratman> nas
<dylan66> hola ratman 
<EduardoR> hola, ratman, dylan66 :)
<EduardoR> con esto de tener el IRC en Thunderbird no me doy cuenta que me llaman. Tendré que poner una alarma mas notoria
<ratman> hp;as
<ratman> no se no lo veo practyico 
<ratman> tendria que leer los mail 
<ratman> muy seguido 
<ratman> jejee
<Triviox> buenas
<Triviox> feliz free software day P:
<ratman> holas
<sud0> EduardoR, hola
<sud0> andás por ahí?
<ratman> holas
<sud0> hola ratman
<sud0> thunderbird tiene alguna función del estilo "Sync" (de firefox)?
<ratman> umm
<ratman> no recuerdo
#ubuntu-uy 2012-09-16
<nacho_> buenas!
<nacho_> hay alguien por ahi?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-09-09
<Quan> Buenas!!
<Quan> Hay alguien?
<car> hola tengo un problema, instale compiz y fue todo bien hasta que me equiboqué en la configuración y como resultado perdí la barra lateral junto con el boton de inicio, aplicaciones,
<car> no puedo acceder a los programas directamente
<car> ni restaurar nada
<car> que debo hacer?
<car> creo que el error fue desactivar unity
<car> gracias hay 5 personas conectadas y nadie contesta para nada je je
#ubuntu-uy 2013-09-10
<ratman> holas magu42
<magu42> hola ratman 
<magu42> holas
<ratman> como va
<magu42> bien y vos ?
<ratman> ahi llevandolo 
<magu42> +1
<ratman> aunque este clima me matara
<ratman> heheh
<magu42> ta tremendo  y lo que mata es la humedad  vio!!
<magu42> :_)
<ratman> sip
<CarlosNeyPastor> Ping magu42 
<car> hola tengp un problema
<car> instale compiz y erré en la configuración
<car> como resultado perdí los lanzadores de la izquierda 
<car> solo tengo el fondo del escritorio
<car>  y estoy trabajando ahora desde el usuario invitado
<car> creo que conozco una solución pero debe haber algo más simple por eso oigo propuestas de los más viejos en el tem je 
<PabloRubianes> car: ahora no tengo maquina para probar, te recomiendo que mandes la pregunta a la lista de mails
<PabloRubianes> car: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-uy
<PabloRubianes> sino preguntale a CarlosNeyPastor que anda medio salado en eso :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<car> ok gracias 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola car
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estaS?
<car> tranquilo
<car> te cuento lo que me pasó o ya lo viste?
<CarlosNeyPastor> contame
<car> descargue compiz
<car>  y erré en la configuración creo
<car> como resultado me quedó el escritorio pelado
<CarlosNeyPastor> que version de Ubuntu estas usando?
<car> trabajo desde usuario invitado
<car>  tenía pensado formatear e instalar de nuevo pero debe de haber al go más simple
<CarlosNeyPastor> podemos intentar unas cosas antes 
<CarlosNeyPastor> despues que te paso eso no probaste mas nada?
<car> bien
<CarlosNeyPastor> estas usanndo ubuntu...12.04 /13.04
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> sabes cual es?
<car> probe si podá trabajar co atajos del teclado para ver si solucinaba pero solo me abre el nautilus pero no tengo acceso a programas en forma directa
<car>  1304
<car> uso ubuntu con win 7 en el pc
<CarlosNeyPastor> inicia tu sesion done te deja el escritorio solo y presiona CTRL+ALT+T 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y ejecuta
<CarlosNeyPastor> unity --reset
<CarlosNeyPastor> sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<CarlosNeyPastor> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<CarlosNeyPastor> reinicia el pc y ejecuta despues desde un terminal
<CarlosNeyPastor> unity --reset-icons
<CarlosNeyPastor> proba eso y me comentas si te volvio el desktop o si no te digo que podemos hacer despues
<car> ok
<CarlosNeyPastor> voy a estar conectado 
<CarlosNeyPastor> espero tu respuesta
<CarlosNeyPastor> dlae
<CarlosNeyPastor> dale?
<car> ok estoy tomando nota para no perder ningun paso , gracias 
<CarlosNeyPastor> okas
<car> hola carlos no reconoce unity reset, no encontró la órden
<CarlosNeyPastor> probaste con sudo?
<car> no
<CarlosNeyPastor> :D
<car> pense que era solo in entraba el comando anterior
<car> pruebo y te cuento
<CarlosNeyPastor> dale
<CarlosNeyPastor> te espero
<CarlosNeyPastor> Alguien de los presentes uqe le avise a car cuando regrese que yo salgo unos momento y n breve regreso
<car>  espero que llegue CarlosNey
<car> no reconoce ninguna orden, me pidió la contraseña y me dice órden no encontrada
<car> pregunta los guiones don espacios o guiones ? porque yo respeté todo lo que escribistes
<PabloRubianes> son guiones
<car> lo hice tal cual
<car> regreso en instantes
<car> probé de nuevo con todas las órdenes que me diste pero no encuentra la órden hasta me pide contraseña en sudo pero no encuentra la órden
<PabloRubianes> sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<PabloRubianes> ese te anduvo?
<PabloRubianes> hace lo mismo sin el primer comando que te paso
<PabloRubianes> segun un blog que encontre el primer comando en el 13.04 no anda
<car> bueno  prubo sudo apt-get- install dconf-tools
<car> no encuentra ninguna órden
<car> llegó carlos Ney
<CarlosNeyPastor> volvi...
<car> regresé pero Carlosney no está?
<PabloRubianes> car: se acaba de ir
<PabloRubianes> te anduvo eso?
<car> no
<car>  no reconoce la órden, repetí varias veces
<PabloRubianes> :S
<PabloRubianes> pero la de sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<PabloRubianes> ?
<car> no reconoce tampoco me pide la contraseña y despues me dice que no encontró o no reconocío la órden
<PabloRubianes> pah entonces ni idea
<PabloRubianes> probaste sudo apt-get update
<PabloRubianes> ?
<PabloRubianes> para ver si se conecta con el repositorio
<car> no
<car> lo voy a hacer y despues te cuento ,hasta que hora estás?
<PabloRubianes> hasta las 6 supongo si no se me complica en el trabajo
<PabloRubianes> sino de noche
<PabloRubianes> siempre hay gente por aca
<car> ok gracias
<PabloRubianes> sino manda a la lista de mail
#ubuntu-uy 2013-09-11
<ubuntero> pregunta...alguin sabe si se pueden instalar las impresoras desde ubuntu a una red de windows sin ser por url?... Gracias
<car> hola ratman
#ubuntu-uy 2013-09-12
<magu42> mié sep 11 22:44:36 UYT 2013
<magu42> mié sep 11 22:44:36 UYT 2013
#ubuntu-uy 2013-09-14
<july_> hi
<pcapeluto> hola
<july_> soy nuevo por estos lados
<pcapeluto> bienvenido
<pcapeluto> de donde sos?
<july_> montevideo
<july_> como va el movimiento ubuntu en uruguay
<july_> siempre por pasar por acs pero nunca se me dio
<july_> mucho trabajo
<july_> etc
<pcapeluto> hce tiempo que no entro pero va funcionando, hoy hay un evento en el museo nacional de artes visuales
<july_> a mira que bueno
<july_> yo soy mas por debian 
<july_> pero bueno
<pcapeluto> Yo arranqué con Debian, pero tardaba mucho en actualizar los paquetes, al poco tiempo me encontraba con que no podía usar programas nuevos y bue.... para uso personal prefiero Ubuntu
<pcapeluto> Me tengo que ir ahora.... saludos y seguí en la vuelta
<julio2> yo para uso personal uso linux mint y debian
<julio2> para el servers uso debian centos y redhat en el trabajo
<julio2> y tambien wind 8 aca en el trabajo jajaja
<virusuy> magu42: ping
<magu42> virusuy⟿ pong
<virusuy> magu42: como va ?
<magu42> todo bien , y vos?
<virusuy> todo bien
<virusuy> vas a la 5 al museo ?
<magu42> sip
<virusuy> lujo
<magu42> vos?
<SergioMeneses> saludos!
<SergioMeneses> comparten fotos
<magu42> hola SergioMeneses 
<magu42> fotos de?
<SergioMeneses> magu42, el evento -> jam
<magu42> ahh
<magu42> encontras las fotos de todos nuestros eventos en la wiki de ubuntu uruguay
<SergioMeneses> magu42, eso eso!
<magu42> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Eventos
<julio2> hi
<julio2> ping pong jaja
<julio2> me hace acordar el bot que hice
<julio2> para el irc hace años en python
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola a todos...
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas SergioMeneses ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> todo tranqui pcapeluto ?
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, bien bien... haciendo algo de testing
<CarlosNeyPastor> hace pila que no te veía...
<CarlosNeyPastor> opa
<CarlosNeyPastor> siempre es bueno hacer testing
<CarlosNeyPastor> a mi me achico el frio y me puse a hacer la guia que Ubuntu que estoy haciendo (después hare las cosas para Logica)
<CarlosNeyPastor> me queda tiempo todavia..
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, bien bien
<SergioMeneses> compartela :D
<CarlosNeyPastor> casi termino, tengo pensado cuando la termine la pongo en una nube o algun lugar editable y que la corrjan....
<CarlosNeyPastor> hace unos 8 o 9 meses que la estoy haciendo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> si no va mas
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, excelente
<SergioMeneses> :D
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya tengo un par de guias 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero esta la estoy haciendo mas completa
<CarlosNeyPastor> con los tipos de instlaciones
<CarlosNeyPastor> y despues la completare con uso basico 
<CarlosNeyPastor> configuracion de redes, instlaacion, manejo de terminal y cosas asi 
<SergioMeneses> se escucha muy bueno
<SergioMeneses> si necesitas un ojo critico para una revision... me avisas
<CarlosNeyPastor> dale
<CarlosNeyPastor> genial!
<ratman> hola pcapeluto 
#ubuntu-uy 2013-09-15
<pcapeluto> Cómo andan?
<CarlosNeyPastor> todo tranquilo pcapeluto 
<pcapeluto> haciendo la cena
<pcapeluto> y con frío
<pcapeluto> por fin pude hacer paquetes .deb compatibles con los ppa
<pcapeluto> estoy subiendo las webapps al ppa que armé
<CarlosNeyPastor> opa
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien ahi!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> ppa de?
<pcapeluto> las webapps para Unity
<pcapeluto> perá
<pcapeluto> https://launchpad.net/~unityshell-webapps
<pcapeluto> para agregar el ppa tenés que poner
<pcapeluto> sudo apt-get-add-repository ppa:unityshell-webapps/ppa
<pcapeluto> por el momento hay estas generadas como paquete
<pcapeluto>  unity-webapps-cartelera
<pcapeluto> unity-webapps-comoir
<pcapeluto> unity-webapps-dondereciclo
<pcapeluto> unity-webapps-hubinternacional
<pcapeluto> unity-webapps-kingdomrush
<pcapeluto> unity-webapps-notelapierdas
<pcapeluto> unity-webapps-uguana
<pcapeluto> unity-webapps-woow 
<pcapeluto> perdón.... sudo apt-add-repository ppa:unityshell-webapps/ppa es el comando para agregar el ppa
<pcapeluto> Lo que tengo que hacer con cada proyecto subido es formatearlo para que launchpad genere los paquetes
<pcapeluto> por ahora convertí esos 8
<CarlosNeyPastor> dale 
<CarlosNeyPastor> genial!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> felicitaciones...
<CarlosNeyPastor> hace un tiempo no te veia por aca
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero apareciste con novedades...
 * CarlosNeyPastor esta instalado webapps
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<pcapeluto> Es que fue un mes muy dificil, pasamos con mi padre en el hospital, y falleció hace un par de semanas
<pcapeluto> todo esto es como una especie de desahogo
<pcapeluto> recién ahora estoy nuevamente arrancando a ver lo que está armado
<CarlosNeyPastor> fah
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo lamento mucho
<CarlosNeyPastor> no sabia nada...
<CarlosNeyPastor> cualquer cosa que te pueda dar una mano a las ordenes...
<pcapeluto> Muchas gracias.... ya estamos saliendo de todo, es jodido pero ta.... 
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, me imagino 
<ubuntero> hola hay una version de Voyager 12,1, que me gusta mucho, esta basada en xubuntu o ubuntu, quisiera saber si se puede anular el envio de informacion que hace en forma automatica a canonical 
<ratman> hola
<ratman> realmente desconosco informacion sobre ella
<ubuntero> ¿Ubuntu no envia informacion automaticamente a canonical de nuestras busquedas?  de allí viene la pregunta http://voyager.legtux.org/index.php/live-voyager-12-10/#comment-54851
<ratman> hola magu
<magu42> como va ratman 
<ratman> ahi tirando
<magu42> yo jugando con el router de eduardor
<SergioMeneses> buenas buenas
<magu42> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-09-09
<CarlosNeyPastorR> juandres?
#ubuntu-uy 2014-09-10
<CarlosNeyPastorR> JuAndres que haces?
<CarlosNeyPastorR> JuAndres prueba 145
<CarlosNeyPastorR> 1
<CarlosNeyPastorR> JuAndres 1 (y enter)
#ubuntu-uy 2014-09-12
<Navatta> Q hacemos?
<danielmato> nas
<Yazzo> Buenas!!
<Yazzo> acá nuevo en ubuntu, hace 1 mes! 
#ubuntu-uy 2014-09-13
<calisto> http://thevarguy.com/open-source-application-software-companies/glusterfs-or-ceph-who-will-win-open-source-cloud-storage-
<ratman> holas
<magu42_> holas
<ratman> como va todo 
<magu42_> aca, llevandola
<magu42_> je
<magu42_> sigo con mi modding del linskys 
#ubuntu-uy 2014-09-14
<magu42_> a cenar
<ratman> ok
<magu42_> he vuelto
#ubuntu-uy 2015-09-08
<ubuntero1> hola queria hacer una consulta
<ubuntero1> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2015-09-09
<HacKDarK> Buenas!!!!!!!!!!!
<magu42> ups ya vuelvo
<HacKDarK> que hacen gatos!!!
#ubuntu-uy 2016-09-14
<mlts> sdss
